# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu'nun Türklüğü: Yer, Gök, Kişi

## anau

*Yer, Gök, Kişi*
Göğün, Yerin ve ikisi arasında insanın yaratılması.. 3 farklı zaman, 3 farklı coğrafya ve farklı inanç tek bir kaynakta buluşuyor; hemde aynı cümleler ile.
- Kürşad BAYTOK

----------

